# Tips on finding authentic therapists?



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

So I went to my therapy session and I felt the therapist was not authentic. Don't get me wrong, the therapist was kind and listened to what I had to say. 

Maybe I felt the therapist was not authentic because they charge you 100 dollars if you fail to cancel an appointment within 48 hours. Or the fact that they have an optional 100 dollar a year subscription that allows you to email, call 24/7 with the therapist.

What are some tips on finding an authentic therapist? How do you know if a therapist is right for you?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

For me its all about if I feel like the therapist gets me. Do they give off that vibe. Do I feel comfortable around them, do they put me first, can I trust them. I've had some therapists that would talk on the phone during my session taking up half my time, some that didn't understand my SH issues, and some that didn't take me seriously (laughing and making jokes).


----------



## melancholyxmike (Feb 12, 2016)

I went to a regular GP that I go too for my yearly check up - and expressed to them my issues and they gave me a referral to a therapist. Perhaps you could ask your regular medical doctor for a referral.


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for your answers. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I've always gotten that vibe from therapists too. But that's because I don't think therapy is really a legitimate means of treating SA. Social anxiety happens cuz something ain't working right in your brain, not because of the way of thinking you have which is what every therapist seems to try shoving down anxious/depressed patient's throats. Therapy imo is a very medieval approach at treating complex disorders. But if it helps you to cope by talking to a therapist then by all means... It is ****ing expensive though.


----------



## Evolvetheworld (Feb 16, 2016)

If anyone is interested I'm a C.Ht. I have a business called Mind Desires. It is a hypnotherapy service For pretty much anything from a mental or emotional aspect. I do Skype sessions. First session I don't charge, If you think its something that doesn't work for you then at least you didn't get charged for it. If it does then call me or email back.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm not a fan of one on one therapy unless it is group therapy where I can also interact with others with similar issues.


----------



## ANXPhoenix (Mar 17, 2013)

You could always try asking questions about social anxiety and their treatment techniques, experience, etc. to see if they know what they are doing and if you can see the benefit in their approach.

This might help a little:

https://socialanxietyinstitute.org/questions-ask-therapists-about-social-anxiety
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

I think you just have to trust your intuition when you meet him or her. How sincere does she come across? Is she offering you what you want out of therapy?

The first therapist I had delivered all the worst platitudes known to man and it felt so patronizing. It tends to shine through pretty clear when someone has no deeper understanding of what it is like living with a mental illness. and so all they have is a peripheral view on the subject.

It seems pretty standard for a therapist to charge you for a missed appointment btw. Unless they're charging you more than the normal cost, in which case that's kinda BS


----------

